# Down East



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Qualifying call backs t o the 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Qualifying Placements:

1st #6
2nd #3
3rd #2
4th #1

Jams
4,7,8,10,12


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Placements posted on EE:
43 FC CK's Blue Velvet O/Marion Stroud-Swingle H/Alan Pleasant 1st 
23 Hunting Creek Classy Girl O/Johnny Armstrong H/Alan Pleasant 2nd 
27 FC Delpond's Pink Champagne O/Mark Menzies H/Alan Pleasant 3rd 
40 Ho'olapu Mea Hula O/Don & Mary Bovers H/Don Bovers 4th 
32 FC AFC Wingover's Pedro II O/Dolores Smith H/Mark Mosher/Delores Smith Res. Jam 
2 AFC Longshot Striker O/Robert Willow H/Bob Willow Jam 
12 FC Premier's RSK Powerstroke O/Marion Stroud-Swingle H/Alan Pleasant Jam 
16 Day Farms Dare Devil O/Doria Acheson H/Alan Pleasant Jam 
20 Candlewood's Daughter of the General O/Robert Dozier H/Cara Mock Jam 
31 FC Shooter's Super Chief O/John & Anne Marshall H/Alan Pleasant Jam 
36 Dayspring's Midnight Express O/Lasal Banty H/Mark Mosher Jam 
38 FC AFC Counterpoint's Sidekick O/Jerald & Debra Wilks H/Jerald Wilks Jam 
41 FC AFC Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir O/J. Victor Garcia H/Alan Pleasant Jam


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Drew Clendaniel and Lucky for their 2nd place in the Derby. This was Lucky's last trial before aging out and this placement gives Lucky 58 points (currently #2 behind fellow training partner, Bart Clark & Aarrow) to end his derby career. Way to go Drew! You have done an exceptional job training Lucky and I can't wait to see him in the all age stakes.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Drew and Lucky! What an awesome combo! 

lbbuckler, Do you have the derby placements? 

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Leon Stipaneon on the Qualifying WIN with Seaside's Encore! Cora was handled to her win by Judy Juhl. Way to go, Judy!

rita


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry Chris. I don't have any other information. I have a call into a friend and if I get them, I will post the results.
thanks,
Wendy


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby *partial *results as given from memory 
1st Colonial's Hubba Bubba O/Michael Coutu & Johanna Duwaldt Coutu H/Mark Mosher 
2nd Lucky Times O/H Drew Clendaniel
3rd B2R Right Turn Clyde O/H Greg Sharer 
4th Watermark's Magic O/H Judy Juhl


----------



## OLD TOWN RETRIEVERS (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to my buddy Greg Sharer he and Clyde are on a roll as well in 3 derbies he had a 3rd a 1st and a3rd one away from derby list.Great job to Drew and lucky as well they are a great team!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Judy Juhl & Mary Tatum DVM, & Watermark's "Magic" for earning the 4th place ribbon in the derby at the Down East Hunting RC of NC on 10/19/12. Its been a long road for Miss Magic to get here and glad to see her performing for Judy  Keep up the great work.

Congrats to all that placed.


----------

